# -     ?
*  -     ?*

  ,     ,     .        .         (     ),     ,                ,   ,      , -  .,           (,   ).
            .                       ,         ,         ...  ,           , ,  -2
             20          ,          ,      26   ,       90 . ,      1  2005.,    

    ,             ?

          ?  ?             ?      ,            -   ,     ?   ,      ?

----------


## BorisG

,     ,  .



> ...


  .          ,  ,     ,   .
   -   . 



> ,      1  2005.,


        .



> ?


 ,    ...       .



> -   ,     ?


  .      ,    278: 


> 5.14.2.      ,      ,    ,  ,      ,

----------

- ,        -         ?
   -2, -3     -.
 ,        ,   -2  -3   ,   -2  -3   ,       1991    1984        ... 

 ,     (  )         ?      -         ?

    ...         ...
       ,      86  " "...
     62 "    ",            ,      ,   .      ,    .        -    ,  ,   ,       .

       "  "?  ,            ?

----------


## Lisaya

*BorisG*,  ,      :Smilie: **,   ,       ,  ()         , -  ,-  ,      :  -, () -   -  .      ,     .
   ,              .    ,          ,

----------


## Svetishe

, ...  ,     -,  , ...    . **,     :  ,    ,    . .. ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

> , ...  ,     -,  , ...


    -   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:  -

----------


## BorisG

> ...  ,


  :Smilie:     ?  :yes:  



> ...          ,


    .     .    .
 ,           ,    ,      .
   ,    .
         .

----------


## BorisG

> -         ?


       ,      . 



> ...


    .



> -    ,  ,   ,       .


  ?    ...
, ,         ,   ,    ,  ,       (    ),      .
    ,   , .

----------


## Lisaya

*BorisG*,      .,    ,     ,    ,    , .   ,    .   ,           .     


> .


 


> ,


     ,

----------

...      .    ,     2004 .,         .        ,   ... ,    ,   .        ....
       ,      ,     . 
  , !

----------


## Lisaya

,  .   (!)           (    ?)  ,       ,           . ,   , ,       .      ,           .

----------

> .


    ?   ?            .....

----------


## Lisaya

,  , - ,  , ,,        ,   .        .           ,   ,    ,      .            ,       ,   .          ( -  ).  ,

----------

,          .      ,  .    -     ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ,  , - ,  , ,,        ,   .


 .           .
 ,   ...      ...
    ,    .



> .


 .     .    .
ps:  ,    ,     ,      ,   .  :Wink:  
,      .

----------


## Lisaya

*BorisG*,       .   ,,     !

----------


## BorisG

> .


     .       .



> ,    ,     ,


  ,     ?



> .


 .     .
       .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


   ,                  .     ,       ,   ,   ,     " ".

----------


## Stellata

> .       .


.BorisG,  , ,    ?      .       . 
   -    ,  ,    .

----------

> .


   "  "?

----------


## BorisG

> , ,    ?


  :Wow:   .  :yes:   :yes:  



> .


  :Wow:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :quest:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  



> .


 LOL  :Wow:   :quest: 
*Stellata*, ,    ...
-...   ...
 -,       ,       ...       278...        12   4-  :yes:

----------

,        ,     -      ).

  !)

 -  ,   -   .
      ,     ,             - .      - ,   ,     , -   ,       ...
          ,    -   ... , -      ,       ,   , ...  -    -   ?

     -      ...

     - ...        ,   ...       , ?  , ?
, ,  - -      ,    ,   ...  ,         ,      .
  ,      , ,   ...    .

----------

> :
>  -,       ,       ...       278...        12   4-



 4-   ,    ,  
"       ... , , ...        ,   , ,            ,            ,      ."
**    -    -  ,   ** ,  ** .

     ,    ,   15        ,          .   ,   ,      ,   . 

       - "     -   ,   "?)

 , ,    "   "    " ",     285.1   "1. **     ,     "...     ?     285   "**      , ,            -, -    ,   ,    ,       ,       .
"
   -    , ,      - *   !
     !)*
    "  " .

----------


## BorisG

> ...  -    -   ?


  ,  .           .



> - ...


  , ,   ,  ,   ** ,     ,         .  :Frown:  
 ...    .
  ,  ,        .

----------

, ,    :       ,    ,       ,   -      ?     ,      ?

----------


## Lisaya

-  . .        ,  ,           ,

----------

> -  . .        ,  ,           ,


  -     ,         ,     ,  ,   ?    ,  ,

----------


## Lisaya

,     ?  , , ,.,  - ,   .    -

----------


## Iaffaa

!
   .()         .         1,047,        ?     2010.

----------


## Lisaya

?

----------


## Iaffaa

,         . ,          -2001.9.           ?

----------


## Lisaya

,  .   ,    ,   . ?     ,  .....

----------


## Iaffaa

-2001.9 .4.  ,       1,              ,       .
1 .2.10      (   ,       )  1,047.
    .     III  ,     5.XI  5.IV
   ,         (((     81-05-02-2007        .

----------

(         )        !       !  ?   ?  ?



 2.       .     " "   !     ,  ,         (                )!     !            ?

----------


## Lisaya

?     .       ,    ?
    ,        ,  ?
    ?   ,   ?

----------

!          " "         "    " !        ?   ?

----------

,      .

----------

(       )!   !       ?  .      .     ,  !    (      )   ?      ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ?   ?


   ,  -   ,        .      .      .   ,   .   ,  .
                  ,    ,        ,    .         ,      .
, ,               ?

----------


## kovshoff

:
,   (). +,    ()   4,73.  .  ,   ,   ( 2013 ).  ,           (1,96).   ,  .
       ()

  ,    ?

----------


## s.tari4ek

http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/pr...#ixzz5nKiy0iYU

----------


## .

*s.tari4ek*,     ,      .

----------


## s.tari4ek

11  2014 . N -19891/13 "         " ( :   -   -   - ,   -  )

----------

)

----------

